# Are the organs ok to eat



## Ebers (May 24, 2014)

I just processed 5 buns & I saved the liver,  heart, & kidneys from them. I was wondering if they're good to eat does anyone know?


----------



## Godsgrl (May 24, 2014)

certainly! Enjoy!!


----------



## Baymule (May 24, 2014)

Dredged in flour, fried golden brown......


----------



## Ebers (May 24, 2014)

Oh yeah they were awsome


----------



## Ebers (May 24, 2014)

It totally grossed my wife out for some reason but it was worth it lol


----------



## VickieB (May 25, 2014)

I like cooking the liver with onions and garlic. It's very good!


----------



## Ebers (May 25, 2014)

I was surprised at the size of the rabbit liver it was pretty big, I guess I never really pd attention before


----------



## happy acres (May 31, 2014)

Mmmmmm! Liver!


----------



## hitnspit (Jul 9, 2014)

that's the only way we can sell them around here. If I process here at home I save all the gut for our birds. It perfect animal protein. We do take the bio sack out first. The birds love it. No waste.


----------



## RCorl (Jul 15, 2014)

Cook livers with onions, garlic, pepper and butter and turn into a pate. Serve cold with crackers. Deeelicious.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm sorry if I seem rude, but that's just gross. I can't stand eating any organ meat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## happy acres (Jul 16, 2014)

To each their own!  Personally I love liver!


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jul 22, 2014)




----------

